# Nepenthes pitcher plant



## Ratmosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

Here's an old picture of my Nepenthes pitcher plant. I miss keeping these! Could anyone ID the species of this plant too?


----------



## biteycat666 (Aug 24, 2017)

Ventricosa, maybe?  I have a few pitcher plants and they're so neat.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks! And I know right?


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 24, 2017)

That's not ventricosa. Looks to me most like Nepenthes alata. Nice plant, though, and clearly well cared for.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks! Wish I still had it. What do you do with these guys in the winter?


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 28, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Thanks! Wish I still had it. What do you do with these guys in the winter?


That depends on where you live and what the species is. Lowland species like it constantly warm and humid, highland species like a night drop in temps and can tolerate lower daytime humidity (for the most part--I bet cloud forest species are less tolerant of lower daytime humidity), few species are frost hardy (though Nepenthes villosa and one other whose specific name I forget may be exceptions).


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 29, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Thanks! Wish I still had it. What do you do with these guys in the winter?


We are in California, in this climate we can leave these sp. outside in winter for dormancy.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 29, 2017)

I live in CT where the winter weather could be harsh. Do you think some LED's would keep it alive in the winter?


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 29, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> We are in California, in this climate we can leave these sp. outside in winter for dormancy.


It is true that they do fine in CA in winter, but keep in mind that they don't have a dormancy, being equatorial rainforest plants. If you keep constant conditions that Nepenthes like they'll do just fine.


Ratmosphere said:


> I live in CT where the winter weather could be harsh. Do you think some LED's would keep it alive in the winter?


In short, yes, but the amount of light necessary depends on the species. Are you planning to make a terrarium? If you were to get alata, ventricosa, or sanguinea, those are known for being very easy. See also this thread for other easy species: http://www.flytrapcare.com/phpBB3/super-easy-nepenthes-to-grow-t4387.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks man!


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 30, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I live in CT where the winter weather could be harsh. Do you think some LED's would keep it alive in the winter?


What @schmiggle said

Reactions: Like 1


----------

